# Critical Skill Visa -- for Software Testing job



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone here, or know someone who has, successfully applied for a critical skills visa as a software test engineer / software quality analyst and if so, what critical skills category and skill did you put in your application?

Because I can see just Quality Analyst option that also under BPO sector. I have experience in Software testing (Software Quality Analyst) in IT sector. 

And if i opted this skill i.e. Quality Analyst under BPO Category then i might afraid that then I can't search or look out any other Quality Analyst job in any other sector.

Would like to see valuable input.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

there were many companies do have both IT and BPO but that doesn't mean that people who are working in BPO are limited only to attend calls its a child product of parent company where most of the technical work being done with half of what the IT people get . To be specific end of the day BPO IT related people do most of th project work . 

When you are relieved from the company it shows you are a IT Analyst .


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for your response. But when I checked with Immigration personal who is helping me, as per below:
********************
You are correct a BPO is a call centre like environment, if it is not your intention to work in the BPO field i would not recommend we apply under Quality Analyst.

You could apply under any IT categories as you have qualifications and experience in this field however as you are aware you will have to physically undertake the exact position in SA that you apply under.

You will have to decide as to which category you will apply under bearing in mind you will undertake that post in SA.
********************
But my worry is I could not find the Software Testing / Test Analyst skill under ICT ( Information Communication & Technology) and if I apply Quality Analyst under BPO category and when Authorities see my Experience is in IT sector rather than BPO sector which I am applying, it might get rejected.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I am on a critical skills visa under "Quality Analyst" and "Quality Specialist / Auditor" (got both approved) within the BPO category. I remember the embassy personnel in my home country pointing out that it seemed like a "weird cateogory for my experience" but in the end it got approved anyway. FYI i have mainly worked with embedded systems and IT systems before, so i'm probably even further away from the BPO sector than you are. 

However, six months into my stay in ZA i am yet to receive a job offer (and barely even get called to an interview) so it remains to be seen if it makes a difference when prolonging the initial 12 month visa. I may know more in a month or two though, fingers crossed.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for the information. But here my company has given me role as ** Technical Lead - testing*** it again depend upon the designation given by a particular company how they give the name to a particular software test analyst.

but my work is typical Senior Test engineer role & responsibilities. So you mean to say I can apply Quality Analyst under BPO category.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

brijesh.gowda said:


> Thanks for the information. But here my company has given me role as ** Technical Lead - testing*** it again depend upon the designation given by a particular company how they give the name to a particular software test analyst.
> 
> but my work is typical Senior Test engineer role & responsibilities. So you mean to say I can apply Quality Analyst under BPO category.


Well yes, that worked for me to get the visa, in my home country it's not like my previous job titles were "Quality Analyst" either, rather something like "System Test Engineer" or "Test Consultant". However, should i get a job offer in South Africa i will make sure that what is stated on the contract is "Quality Analyst" or something very similar as then it's probably important.

One important thing to note is that the professional body that i registered with and who evaluated my previous experience was not within BPO though, i went through IITPSA ( http://www.iitpsa.org.za/critical-skills-visa/ ). It will be interesting to see whether this will bite me in the rear in the future.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, I agree with you. In fact I was going through the site you have mentioned in https://www.iitpsa.org.za/critical-skills-visa/ in which they are referring below categories:

--- ICT
--- BPO
--- Academics & Researchers
--- Engineering

There heading was *** *Occupations & Critical Skills handled by the Institute of IT Professional SA *(IITPSA) in respect of Critical Skills
Application Certificates*** So, I believe all these skill should comes under IT professional irrespective of categories. The main umbrella for all these categories are IT. This what I was my assumption. 

But the personal who is helping me with RSA Critical Skill list, he told me as below:
Normally the skills is stipulated on the face of the visa it is very rare that it isnt. Even if it isnt on the face of the visa you must remember that when you made the application to the authorities you applied under a specific category with your intention to work as that specific title within SA. Even if it is not on the face of your visa should the authorities catch you not physically working inline with the category of which you applied under they could revoke your visa as you are not within the intentions of what you applied under.

For e.g. If I apply Quality Analyst ( software testing) under BPO Category, so in this case both Category i.e. BPO & Skill i.e. Quality Analyst will come in the work permit? It should yes but please bear in mind the above.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> I am on a critical skills visa under "Quality Analyst" and "Quality Specialist / Auditor" (got both approved) within the BPO category. I remember the embassy personnel in my home country pointing out that it seemed like a "weird cateogory for my experience" but in the end it got approved anyway. FYI i have mainly worked with embedded systems and IT systems before, so i'm probably even further away from the BPO sector than you are.
> 
> However, six months into my stay in ZA i am yet to receive a job offer (and barely even get called to an interview) so it remains to be seen if it makes a difference when prolonging the initial 12 month visa. I may know more in a month or two though, fingers crossed.


Are you applying Test analyst jobs in IT sector or just only in BPO sector, Because as you said that you got the CSV with QA under BPO sector.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone

I got some input that I can apply Quality analyst skill under BPO category. 

But, Is anyone available to advise on my above query i.e. regarding Critical Skill visa for software test analyst in IT sector? Anyone who has had similar scenario or someone who works in an agency and can advise.

Would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

brijesh.gowda said:


> Are you applying Test analyst jobs in IT sector or just only in BPO sector, Because as you said that you got the CSV with QA under BPO sector.


I have not cared about what sector the company is in so far when i have applied for jobs, the job hunting is hard enough as it is. My mindset for the moment is; if it works, it works. Worst case i just go back home.

If the category (BPO) has to match then i'd say it's impossible to get a job down here as a quality analyst.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok... Did you checked any one that what if you get a Software quality/Test analyst job in IT sector... then how you are able to convince the authorities.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

brijesh.gowda said:


> Ok... Did you checked any one that what if you get a Software quality/Test analyst job in IT sector... then how you are able to convince the authorities.


I'll just make sure the contract says "Quality Analyst" as job title and hope for the best. My current permit doesn't mention the category at all, only that i shall find work as "Quality analyst or Quality Specialist/Auditor". It might be that the Pretoria embassy will make another judgement than the embassy in my home country if i will ever be able to present a job offer to them, but then so be it.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> I'll just make sure the contract says "Quality Analyst" as job title and hope for the best. My current permit doesn't mention the category at all, only that i shall find work as "Quality analyst or Quality Specialist/Auditor". It might be that the Pretoria embassy will make another judgement than the embassy in my home country if i will ever be able to present a job offer to them, but then so be it.


ah okay... all the best Mate.... Hope very soon you get the job...  ... But suppose if you get a job in any other field/skill, Can you change this CSV in to Work permit with the help of employer and immigration guys..


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

brijesh.gowda said:


> ah okay... all the best Mate.... Hope very soon you get the job...  ... But suppose if you get a job in any other field/skill, Can you change this CSV in to Work permit with the help of employer and immigration guys..


Maybe it would be theoretically possible, however in practice i don't think any employer would actually bother with that, many (all?) even want you to have permanent residence and a South African ID already to even consider you. A chicken and the egg kind of situation.

I'd say only go here if you either have contacts who can get you into the job market, or maybe if you're a god when it comes to Test Automation as that might make you attractive. They also put very heavy emphasis on domain knowledge, so if you've worked within banking/insurance then that's a plus as that's big down here.


----------



## Pooja14 (Sep 26, 2016)

brijesh.gowda said:


> Has anyone here, or know someone who has, successfully applied for a critical skills visa as a software test engineer / software quality analyst and if so, what critical skills category and skill did you put in your application?
> 
> Because I can see just Quality Analyst option that also under BPO sector. I have experience in Software testing (Software Quality Analyst) in IT sector.
> 
> ...


I have similar question. its really confusing and the agents here are not able to answer our queries. If we will apply under BPO sector can we get job in IT sector ?? We have experience in IT sector so can we get our visa approved in BPO sector because there is only one skill is falling under our category and that is quality analyst and it's in BPO sector....Brijesh please let me know if u get any solution.i will also update if I get something.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

The same problem goes for Business Analysts, so if anyone got a job within IT as a Business Analyst on a critical skills visa, that would be an interesting example too.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Pooja14 said:


> I have similar question. its really confusing and the agents here are not able to answer our queries. If we will apply under BPO sector can we get job in IT sector ?? We have experience in IT sector so can we get our visa approved in BPO sector because there is only one skill is falling under our category and that is quality analyst and it's in BPO sector....Brijesh please let me know if u get any solution.i will also update if I get something.


Hi Pooja, you can send me private message where i might give you more details. Or share me your mail id...


----------



## Pooja14 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi brijesh my mail I'd is [email protected]


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

*DSV for Tester profile*



brijesh.gowda said:


> Ok... Did you checked any one that what if you get a Software quality/Test analyst job in IT sector... then how you are able to convince the authorities.


Hi Brijesh,

I have applied for Systems Integration under IT sector and got my csv approved after 3 months.
I have applied in bangalore vfs centre.
I have 10+ years of experience in Software Testing in particular System Integration Testing.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

brijesh.gowda said:


> Hi Pooja, you can send me private message where i might give you more details. Or share me your mail id...


Hi brijesh, Pooja
I have the same problem. I am into software testing for 5 years.
Should I go apply under bpo category? Please advise

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

